# NY Ranger Derek Boogaard dead



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

NY Rangers player Derek Boogaard died Friday.Very sad news.

http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/ny-ranger-derek-boogaard-found-dead-20110514-ncx


----------



## WhoRu (Nov 27, 2008)

His name is Derek Boogaard.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

WhoRu said:


> His name is Derek Boogaard.


Thanks,changed.I was talking & typing at the same time.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

WhoRu said:


> His name is Derek Boogaard.


Or, better known as _The Boogeyman_.

Only 28 years old. So sad, he was just a kid.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Just saw the thread, I know at the Excel Energy Center, where the Wild play, there was an impromptu memorial service started there, I believe from the Wild official forums, not sure. But from the sounds from twitter it was pretty big, with a few members of his family showing up.

Not to degrade anyone but was anything done in NY??? I know he only played a year there. And granted, he was found dead in his Minneapolis apartment.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

webby_s said:


> Just saw the thread, I know at the Excel Energy Center, where the Wild play, there was an impromptu memorial service started there, I believe from the Wild official forums, not sure. But from the sounds from twitter it was pretty big, with a few members of his family showing up.
> 
> Not to degrade anyone but was anything done in NY??? I know he only played a year there. And granted, he was found dead in his Minneapolis apartment.
> 
> Moderator, could ya change the subject to Derek not Eric please, for memorial's sake.


Changed it as soon as I saw post #2.

Condolences to family, friends, and fans.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Changed it as soon as I saw post #2.
> 
> Condolences to family, friends, and fans.


That was quick, thanks *Tom*!!!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry to see Derek pass away..


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice article in the New Yorker about him: * New Yorker Article*


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Just saw the thread, I know at the Excel Energy Center, where the Wild play, there was an impromptu memorial service started there, I believe from the Wild official forums, not sure. But from the sounds from twitter it was pretty big, with a few members of his family showing up.
> 
> Not to degrade anyone but was anything done in NY??? I know he only played a year there. And granted, he was found dead in his Minneapolis apartment.


I haven't seen anything done in NY.... but not only did he play 5 seasons in Minnesota, he also came up through their minor league system after being their 7th round pick in 2001. So not surprising that they'd have something in Minnesota so soon after his death, being that he spent most of his professional career playing for the Wild or their affiliates.

Todd McLellan - the current coach of the Sharks - was Boogaards coach in the AHL with the Houston Aeros and had nothing but good things to say about the kid. In fact, for as feared as he was on the ice, he was loved in equal measure off the ice, from what I've heard.

It'll be interesting to see what the official cause of death ends up being. I know he missed much of this season with a concussion, and one has to wonder if that (and earlier head injuries he may have suffered) played any role in his death.


----------

